# AK Orange Belt Techniques



## Yondanchris (May 6, 2011)

Okay, here I go again (isn't that a song...) 

after just earning my yellow belt in AK, I am now looking ahead to the orange belt material in the 16 system. 
I once again thought of the great knowledge base here on MT and thought I would proliferate my horrid questions: 

1) Why does it seem that orange belt tech are more "rounded" or uniform than the yellow belt tech? 
(Apart from the previous discussion that yellow was completed later) 

2) Are the apparent similarities in tech such as "Evading the Storm" and "Attacking Mace"
or "Five Swords" and "Delayed Sword", or "Grip of Death" and "Grasp of Death" really there or am I just "seeing" things? 

Just a few videos with others doing the tech, 

Thanks, 

Chris 

[yt]MRioJGwt29k[/yt] 

[yt]ENBceyezXwk[/yt]

[yt]Ak0BFmA3ECk[/yt]


----------

